# HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



## Dubya (Feb 6, 2013)

[attachment=6366]Happy birthday, Saint Ronald. We need you now more than ever!


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 6, 2013)

Happy birthday sir Ronald!, i think Gwangi should run for president next election.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 6, 2013)

Gwangi is too easily bribed. Maybe he could just be a mayor.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 7, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Gwangi is too easily bribed. Maybe he could just be a mayor.



Ill slid him some mice for the key of the town


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 7, 2013)

Give him somec rabbit

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Diablo (Feb 7, 2013)

His birthday is a day before mine? sweet


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I share a birthday with ozzy osbourne. Another true americ... oh wait. Nevermind. Heh heh <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 7, 2013)

My friend shares her birthday with Hitler <


----------



## Dubya (Feb 7, 2013)

Johannes Schultz, the composer shares my b-day. Also, Col Tom Parker.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 8, 2013)

I just have Betty Ford and the 17th Ammendment requiring the direct election of senators.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 8, 2013)

Frank Sinatra and Bill Nighy (the man who played Davy Jones in Pirates of the Carribean series), were born on my birthday.


----------

